# KGpg zeigt keine Namen/E-Mails mehr zu den Schlüsseln zu

## slick

Ich weiß nicht wie es passiert sein könnte, aber beim mir zeigt KGpg (1.2.2 / KDE 3.5.10) keine Namen und E-Mail-Adressen mehr an. gpg allein zeigt alles korrekt.

Siehe Screenshot. http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/220809195735_kgpg.png

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht wie es passiert sein könnte, aber beim mir zeigt KGpg (1.2.2 / KDE 3.5.10) keine Namen und E-Mail-Adressen mehr an. gpg allein zeigt alles korrekt.
> 
> Siehe Screenshot. http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/220809195735_kgpg.png
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?

 

irgendwas an deinen font oder schriftlayout einstellungen kaputtgefummelt?

----------

## Polynomial-C

bug 263454. Leider sieht es so aus, als ob wir "eisernen" KDE-3 Benutzer dafür keinen Fix mehr zu Gesicht bekommen werden   :Sad: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Leider sieht es so aus, als ob wir "eisernen" KDE-3 Benutzer dafür keinen Fix mehr zu Gesicht bekommen werden

 

Also es mag vielleicht altmodisch klingen, aber solange KDE 4 noch nicht stable ist, gehe ich mal davon aus es wird (bzw. sollte eigentlich) auch "Support" für das stable System geben.   :Confused: 

----------

## toralf

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> bug 263454. Leider sieht es so aus, als ob wir "eisernen" KDE-3 Benutzer dafür keinen Fix mehr zu Gesicht bekommen werden  

 Was heißt "eisern", ich brauche ein funktionierendes KDE auf Arbeit vertrau der 4er Version einfach noch nicht.

----------

## Polynomial-C

KDE-3 mag zwar momentan noch stable sein, aber die KDE-maintainer bei Gentoo wollen KDE-3 unbedingt loswerden. Auch ich sehe KDE-4 nach wie vor noch als unausgereift an und habe auch keine Lust es zu installieren, solange sys-apps/hal eine zwingende Anhängigkeit davon ist.

Ich konnte kde-4.2.x zwar so umbiegen, daß es ohne hal funktioniert, ärgerlicherweise klappt das bei kde-4.3 leider nicht mehr. 

Manchmal frage ich mich echt, was für Drogen man nehmen muß, um eine so tolle Desktopumgebung wie KDE-3 in sowas widerliches wie KDE-4 zu verwandeln...

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Slick,

ich habe das gleich Probem und es gibt definitiv keine Lösung für KDE3.*. Ich bin auf GPA umgestiegen. Schade, schade ..

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## toralf

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> und habe auch keine Lust es zu installieren, solange sys-apps/hal eine zwingende Anhängigkeit davon ist.
> 
> Ich konnte kde-4.2.x zwar so umbiegen, daß es ohne hal funktioniert, ärgerlicherweise klappt das bei kde-4.3 leider nicht mehr. 

 Ich habe eher aus historischen Gründen "-hal" in meinen USE Flags. WOzu bräuchte ich das denn eigentlich, wenn X11 + KDE3 auch so funktionieren ?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   und habe auch keine Lust es zu installieren, solange sys-apps/hal eine zwingende Anhängigkeit davon ist.
> 
> Ich konnte kde-4.2.x zwar so umbiegen, daß es ohne hal funktioniert, ärgerlicherweise klappt das bei kde-4.3 leider nicht mehr.  Ich habe eher aus historischen Gründen "-hal" in meinen USE Flags. WOzu bräuchte ich das denn eigentlich, wenn X11 + KDE3 auch so funktionieren ?

 Man kann damit Wechsellaufwerke (externe Festplatten, USB-Sticks, SD-Cards, etc.) automatisch mounten/unmounten lassen bzw. man kann mit Hilfe von hal wohl einen X-Server gänzlich ohne xorg.conf laufen lassen. Alles Zeug, das ich sowieso nicht brauche und es deswegen auch nicht installieren möchte.

----------

